# My new to me skiff



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I just picked up my new to me skiff today...although this boat has been previously declared 'not a microskiff', to me this hull is still the perfect lagoon boat.  Why mess with what works? It's a 2001 HB Waterman with a Merc 25hp w/ tnt. The hull is green and the deck and inside is a cream (almost tan) color. Special thanks goes to Tom Gordon for finding this skiff for me. 

Here are a few pics...as you can see my daughter approves of the boat:



















more pics to come!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Sweet.  

The boat and your daughter.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

:rant on: The site has out grown being only about microskiffs. 2008 is now about celebrating microskiffs and including as many as makes sense :rant off: 

BTW, I see you have your priorities right. If that was me the baby would be in the back and I would be holding the boat. ;D


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

Sweeeettt!!! Love the color.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

bout time you got a real boat ;D jk

Sweet ride, Congrats


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Sweet. Congrats on the new skiff.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> BTW, I see you have your priorities right. If that was me the baby would be in the back and I would be holding the boat.  ;D


Hahaha! Oh very nice.. lol.

Way to go Jad! Beautiful boat AND baby!  She's adorable!!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats x2.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> :rant on: The site has out grown being only about microskiffs. 2008 is now about celebrating microskiffs and including as many as makes sense :rant off:



I do miss my Gnoe. But with two growing boys who like to bring along friends I had to go bigger. I still enjoy coming here though and reading the reports, seeing the new boats etc.. 

Tom you've built a nice little community here! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah....Kinda like a penal colony 

But seriously the Waterman is beautiful, but no comparison to your daughter....Congrats on both!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Jad,

2008 looks like its going to be a good year for you! Congrats on the new daughter and the new boat! Both are beautiful!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh Jad I meant to ask.... What's her name?!?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Oh Jad I meant to ask.... What's her name?!?



You mean the boat right?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

HA! Yes Tom... the boat!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Oh Jad I meant to ask....  What's her name?!?


I'll give you a hint........her initials are "HB" (Inside Joke)

Good deal, and I will be the first to say that she looks like a mini you, yes I'm refering to the kid.

Boat is sweet!   AND, I think you owe me a fishing trip or two on your new ride.

I have to say that you are blessed with a well rounded life; a great family and a sweet boat!

Extremly happy for you man.....enjoy!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Oh Jad I meant to ask....  What's her name?!?


Her name is Emma Rose


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> > Oh Jad I meant to ask....  What's her name?!?
> 
> 
> I'll give you a hint........her initials are "HB" (Inside Joke)
> ...


Thanks!

I think i owe you a few hundred trips...now only if the wind would lay down!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > Oh Jad I meant to ask....  What's her name?!?
> 
> 
> Her name is Emma Rose


AWWW! I love it.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

lovin this skiff post some mo pics of inside if you get a chance.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Got some pics this afternoon...light was getting low but they turned out ok. the hull needs a little elbow grease and i need to see if i can squeeze the boat and my wife's car in the garage or get a cover for the boat.










No flat floor=less weight!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

beautiful boat!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Clean the leaves out you chump! ;D

Or, will they blow out between your house and the boat ramp? ;D ;D


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Or, will they blow out between your house and the boat ramp? ;D ;D


i think at 70 mph they will all be blown out


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

I didn't even realize it was green... that's awesome!

Now you need to post more pictures of the baby!!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Now you need to post more pictures of the baby!!


she's too cute for this group ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Well then you'll just have to leave her with me when you and Garry go fishing...


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Well then you'll just have to leave her with me when you and Garry go fishing...


I would never do that to a brotha...spreading baby fever is wrong


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

You've been waiting to get a nice boat, and when you finally get it, you'll never be able to use it because you'll be babysitting! Dont worry, Wes will whore it out for you!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Finally a pic running it!!!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

I am happy to report it is bone dry even at 29mph in a good chop! The boat will also stay on plane very shallow at low speed with the tabs down 

It also poles pretty skinny...the only thing is it likes to crab walk a bit.

*note to self...always wear visor forward in case photo is taken at WOT ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet ride!!!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

she has now been to the homeland:


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice!

[smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice ride i like the open deck good for fly fishing


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

She definitely catches fish...this is fatalbert with a nice 'mingo red before he decided to shut down the power for So. Florida:

[IMG]http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l224/brew1891/jads stuff/DSCN1498.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Some updates to my HB:*

I added a troller last September for those mangrove creeks in 'mingo. The puck and troller plug were already there. I basically just bought a troller and rewired it with a longer/better cord:










Also recently added a RAM mount for my Garmin Colorado 400c GPS:










When I bought the boat the port rear hatch looked like this:










The prior owner installed a divider and made a crustacean well of sorts. Well shrimp live for days in a bucket and the divider made the hatch useless for storage so it had to go. Here's what it looks like now:










It looks wet because the gel coat is still wet! Just finished. What a pain it was to remove the divider and sand like crazy! Thanks to Tom G over at HB for mixing me up some matching gel coat!

One thing I learned from this hatch project/fiasco is to let the pros handle tasks such as these! I have even more respect now for guys like Tom G, Kevin, and Pugar (and there crews of course!). 

More to come this summer hopefully


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

really nice rig. Love the simple set-up!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Simple, clean and functional... RESPECT! [smiley=supercool.gif] 

Please post more pix!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Please post more pix!


I don't really have many good photos but here ya go.

this is a pic of the interior before the RAM mount and divider removal:










Here she is at Tom's old shop:











I need to get out and take some photos on the water while the water is so low.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Lookin' good, Jad. What model troller did you go with?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

We need to go fishing Jad


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> Lookin' good, Jad.  What model troller did you go with?


The basic Motorguide bow mount hand control. Model SW54HB. In hind sight I should have gotten variable speed SW54HB Digital. Oh well. It doesn't get used that much. I put an Odyssey 1200 in the front hatch for power. A few months after I ordered mine Motorguide came out with the VariMax series. They look interesting.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> We need to go fishing Jad


Give me a holler when you get back. You gotta bring the camera though...I need some high quality photos ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

The repiar looks good! I am impressed, who would think a lawyer can do gelcoat and fiberglass work and glass a fishing rod like a pro.

I really like what oyu've done with the boat.......seems just like osmething I would have done.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Took a pic at the ramp this Saturday after fishing:










I took the wife out fishing today. She caught a nice red right away on a frozen finger mullet. She named him Johnny Redfish and he was released. Thought it was going to be a good day but Johnny was the only fish landed!

edit: I don't know if it's photobucket or microskiff but the pic looks much bigger and better on my computer. Fixing it is was above my geek skills.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Boat looks fine by me.
Most image hosting sites downsize the resolution of the image,
and some convert the filetype, as you upload them.
Saves on storage and bandwidth usage for the hosting site.
So what you see on your computer is going to be a better image
than we will see on line.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

sweet boat but why wouldnt this be considered a micro skiff? its simple and sweet


----------

